# FINALLY upgrading & a question



## Cajun (Jan 7, 2002)

Help me choose which drive would work best for my stand alone series 2

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148137
+ $5.29 3 day shipping

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148097
FREE shipping and 110gb more!!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136110
FREE shipping BUT $9 more

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136111
FREE shipping BUT $19 more

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148135
$29 more + %.29 shipping...BUT has perpendicular recording.

many thanks


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Link #3 or #4 would be my vote.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

I Vote for Link #2
the $99 Seagate Barracuda 7200.9 ST3500641A 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache IDE Ultra ATA100 Hard Drive - OEM

If you sign up for the "Newegg.com Preferred Account!" FREE Rush Processing

I really don't trust Western Digital drives and I do not see that there is any thing to gain for TiVo's with the more expensive 7200.10 drives.


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

HomeUser said:


> I Vote for Link #2
> the $99 Seagate Barracuda 7200.9 ST3500641A 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache IDE Ultra ATA100 Hard Drive - OEM
> 
> If you sign up for the "Newegg.com Preferred Account!" FREE Rush Processing
> ...


Out of stock!


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

jtlytle said:


> Out of stock!


 Ah, the power of the TiVo Community


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

HomeUser said:


> Ah, the power of the TiVo Community


ROFLMAO


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

This is by far the part I hate most about upgrading (and what's kept me with my stock HDVR2 for so long!)--selecting a hard drive.

Since the Seagate linked above is out of stock I'm considering the Western Digitals, #3 & 4 above.

#3 has a 8 MB cache & #4 has a 16 MB cache for $10 more. I was going to go with #4, but the page doesn't list any warranty info. The page for #3 lists a 3y warranty.

Thoughts? My inclination is to just get #3 with the 8MB cache and warranty, and call it a day. I'm very open to other suggestions, though!


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

WD drives are all 3 year warranty through WD.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

I think a stock Tivo comes with a 5400 rpm drive so either of those drives would be just as good at the other. It'd be like buying 160 MPH tires for a stock volkswagon.


----------

